# FS: Premiere 2TB upgrade with Lifetime and TiVo extended warranty



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

For Sale: Premiere upgraded with internal 2TB drive, Lifetime service and TIVO extended warranty ( expires 12-25-2013) $645.00 delivered. comes with original packaging and drive.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

buddhawood said:


> For Sale: Premiere upgraded with internal 2TB drive, Lifetime service and TIVO extended warranty ( expires 12-25-2013) $645.00 delivered. comes with original packaging and drive.


Unless you bought it from weaKnees with a 2TB installed, didn't you void the warranty when you upgraded it?


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

that is why i am including the orginal drive in case it needs to be sent in.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

buddhawood said:


> that is why i am including the orginal drive in case it needs to be sent in.


And you think TiVo is unaware that you have installed a different drive? Think again.


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

I have warranteed at least three upgraded units over the years w/o any problems or questions.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Seeing as how it is probably worth what you are asking even w/o the extended warranty, especially if the buyer isn't eligible for the MSD for PLS, I apologize for even getting involved.


----------

